# Some information about "Dial up" connections :D



## vinay_vissh (Feb 26, 2013)

*[SolveD] Some information about "Dial up" connections *

Getting pissed by high "pings" [with Molten's servers of World of warcraft .. I guess they are in Europe] on my reliance landline broadband at the evening time, I decided to test out the UMTS/HSDPA ( 3g of GSM) 
[Note:- From morning to about 3PM , my reliance broadband works very well... i get about STABLE 250ms... But as evening approaches, pings are UNstable like 1k ms to 25k ms xD ]  [i am from South west DElhi]

I am using my Samsung GT S5610K handset as a modem  . Its working fine as a modem 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*EDIT :*- This "ping" stuff is just an optional stuff i thought i might write  .. Mine main motto of this thread is to know more about "Dial up" connections 

#### Vodafone gsm sim :-
-> Dial up number :- *99***3#
-> Device Manager -> Modem -> Properties -> Advanced -> Extra initialisation commands :-  AT+CGDCONT=3,"IP","www";
--> Experience :-
@ 2G gave more terrible pings xD About 1k ms even at morning time xD
@ 3g gave about :- "350ms During Morning time" But as "Evening approaches about 800ms to 1k ms (quite STABLE though)"

--> So i moved on to next service i can get xD

#### Reliance GSM sim :-
--> Dial up number :- Tried *99# .. I got connected for 2 seconds and then the connection got automatically Disconnected.
                              Tried *99***1# ... Got connected.. used it for 10 minutes.. No disconnection this time 
-->  Device Manager -> Modem -> Properties -> Advanced -> Extra initialisation commands :- AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","rcomnet";
--> Experience :-
Will tell once i use for some days.. They activated my new Sim yesterday only xD And the internet today only  They work very slow hehe xD


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*EDIT :- So my main QUESTIONS xD *

So the information that i wanted is :-
--> Are the "dial up numbers" Defined by the "Network provider" or "it is something else" ??
!! Also, in *99#,*99*1#,*99**1# and *99***1# , what these 9s, *s mean ?? Any idea !!

-->  What these "Extra initialisation commands" means ??
 !! AT+CGDCONT=1 ?? What this stand for ??  Can the "1" be replaced by "any other number" ??
 !! "IP" ?? Does it stand for just "internet protocol" or "something else" ??
 !! "rcomnet" and "www" ?? I read somewhere that the "" enclose APN (Acess point name, i guess  ) ... How one can know the "APN" for his/her dial up connection ??


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks for reading this . I really appreciate that you gave this post your precious time


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2013)

it's not a good idea to rely on 3g networks for online gaming in India.according to many here best option for smooth online gaming is using local cable broadband(like alliance network) which provide sub-100ms pings.btw settings don't make a difference in ping times if that's what you are thinking of.ping times only depend on setup of routing tables at main servers of ISP.


----------



## vinay_vissh (Feb 26, 2013)

### First, thanks whitestar for your opinion 

### Second :-
--> I live in Najafgarh area of south west Delhi.. "No" local ISPs here  .. So they are out of option in my case xD
--> Do not worry I am not relying on these Dial up connections. just trying to know about them and having some experience with them 
--> I will EDIT my above post.... I added the ping thing just as "extra stuff" .. Mine main motto of this thread is to know about "Dial up connections".. So that in future if i am only left with my mobile phone [I have a BAR phone.. No android or big screen.. Its quite tough to use internet in it hehe] and PC, i can run internet in PC using that mobile xD ... So i was asking about "those settings" so that "AT LEAST" i am able to set-up and connect "properly" through any dial up connection


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2013)

dialup numbers like *99# are different for different telecom service providers.* means asterik symbol & this is used in special numbers/codes which when dialed can communicate in real time with GSM mobile service provider's computers/servers using Unstructured Supplementary Service Data(USSD) protocol.all service providers can send settings to your phone by sending a free message/calling customer care.you don't need to concern yourself with initialisation commands,all you need is access point & dial number which is there in setting you receive on phone or you can call customer care or use google.


----------



## vinay_vissh (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks again whitestar 
Wow!! This time (on reading your reply) i looked more carefully in my network settings and ... there was the "access point name". Dunno Why i missed that before  

## So finally for my reliance gsm is used :-
-> Dial up number :- *99#
-> Device Manager -> Modem -> Properties -> Advanced -> Extra initialisation commands :- AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","rcomwap";

And it worked like a charm 

## Thanks again whitestar  I think that this much information will be sufficient for me ((^_^))


----------

